# What Are The Best PAWN SHOPS To Buy Fishing Gear On The OBX ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What are the best Pawn Shops to buy fishing gear on the OBX ?

Best prices and willingness to "negotiate" ?

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

all they have is junk. crackheads only steal junk here


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

joemullet said:


> all they have is junk. crackheads only steal junk here


I have a lot of great stuff but I am now in Chicago


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

So, no serious replies about the best Pawn Shops . . . OK, which shops should be avoided ?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Never looked, but from Nags Head to Ocracoke I've never seen a pawn shop. Perhaps I missed them! best - glenn


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

gshivar said:


> Never looked, but from Nags Head to Ocracoke I've never seen a pawn shop. Perhaps I missed them! best - glenn


I saw one between Frisco and Buxton right on 12 didn't stop in. 

I also saw some real nice stuff at the Red Drum and Frisco Bait and Tackle. And of course the Fishin Hole in Salvo and Frank and Frans and Hatteras Jack's.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I too have seen the one I think on the lower end of Buxton on the ocean side of the road but have never stopped there


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think you'll find anything worthwhile there ---- There's a lot of fisherman come to Hatteras Island, if you want to get rid of a good Rod you can normally get good money out of it hanging out on the beach or hanging around the local tackle shops, even a couple tackle shops will give you a pretty good price for used name brand rods to resell, I don't think anyone would go for Pawnshop prices on Hatteras Island or closeby --- I sold several when I was leaving and I had no problem getting good bucks for em, I would have never went to a Pawn Shop ----- That being said, I've seen some nice St Croix, Lamiglass and GLoomis's picked up at yard sells when some good fisherman has moved on and his Widow put em in the yard --- but, usually the locals get there first --- Good Luck Looking, There is or was one between Buxton and Frisco, you never know -- or ------ you can go Dumpster Diving on Saturdays during tourist season and find plenty of inexpensive Combo's--- River


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

best is to say on forum what you are looking for,then see whats around. pawn shops around here wont have much. just in case collington pawn in kill devil hills mite


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garbo, do you live in Chicago, thats about 4 hours from my place. Let me know if you ever want to make a run up to north west michigan and catch some salmon. I'm headed up for 8 days on the 11th.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

River said:


> you can go Dumpster Diving on Saturdays during tourist season and find plenty of inexpensive Combo's--- River


I don't buy CRAP . . . EVER !

I'm looking for quality gear at bargain prices . . . It's like cruising the pawnshops in Las Vegas, where some poor gambling-addicted slob's loss is my gain ! Prices tend to be lower out there, because there is so much competition and they have to "move" items to make money .


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

There used to be one in Collington Harbor. I've no idea if it's still there. It was fairly large but I do not recall any tackle there. If there was any it did not make a memorable impression. Then, I only checked it out once out of winter boredom.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

I think I saw a store called PAWN & GUNS on the bypass Northbound side around MP 9 or 10


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw a custom Penn International IGFA 80 trolling rod that had been made into a standing lamp at one of the Hot Spots.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> I don't buy CRAP . . . EVER !
> 
> I'm looking for quality gear at bargain prices . . . It's like cruising the pawnshops in Las Vegas, where some poor gambling-addicted slob's loss is my gain ! Prices tend to be lower out there, because there is so much competition and they have to "move" items to make money .


I only have great stuff, I bought all my gear when some poor over extended slob Homeowner needed a refinance 

Come to Chicago and we can negotiate

$600 Drum heaver from OBX is now only $550 since Lake Michigan's largest critter (Lake Trout) is no match for a 1509 with a competition butt


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Garbo, do you live in Chicago, thats about 4 hours from my place. Let me know if you ever want to make a run up to north west michigan and catch some salmon. I'm headed up for 8 days on the 11th.


My Company told me that 6 weeks on the OBX was plenty of vacation time, and it was now time to get to work

We will need to get the Redhead up here at some point


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree , maybe next time.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I dislike pawn shops. They stare at you in there like you are expected to try and steal something. Almost all of my quality fishing stuff comes from ebay.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

roostertail said:


> I dislike pawn shops. They stare at you in there like you are expected to try and steal something. Almost all of my quality fishing stuff comes from ebay.


Yeah, eBay is is OK for Reels, but I never buy rods without being "hands-on", plus the Shipping is usually high.

The best Pawn Shops are the ones where the owner doesn't know a lot about anything but "off the shelf" rods you can find anywhere. Down in Florida, 10 years ago, I made a killing on what a couple of shops considered "No-Name" rods, because you couldn't buy them locally ( Breakaway Stinger among them for $35 )


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

joemullet said:


> best is to say on forum what you are looking for,then see whats around. pawn shops around here wont have much. just in case collington pawn in kill devil hills mite





Is that the one in the "A" frame type building...if so I've never had any luck in there , but I'm sure I'm not the only one that shopped it, and I would imagine you need to frequent it to be there if something nice comes in.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

"I don't buy crap ever" where's the pawn shop? Jeez


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> "I don't buy crap ever" where's the pawn shop? Jeez


What I meant was I never buy low-quality gear, new or used. Pawn shops are an excellent place to score "goodies", especially since you can "negotiate" and don't pay shipping. I always avoid any Pawn Shops that refuse to "haggle". I get my best deals, usually on rods, when the Pawnbroker doesn't "know" the brand name, which is pretty common on higher end rods, as long as you don't see St. Croix, Lamiglas, etc on the rod label. "Custom" rods are often a "gamble", since it isn't always readily apparent which rod blank was actually used. When it comes to buying from Pawn Shops, it's not my business how the shop came by the products they sell, legitimately or otherwise. So, I have no "guilt" whenever I make a purchase ... "Cash Talks" and I walk !


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I scour the pawns shops here in MB... I have scored many deals on old Penn reels(Senators, Jigmasters and the like) Star, Lamiglas and Seeker rods, and last good deal was a $250 Quantum bass reel for $55 and a new BPS rod...

I have also found stolen fishing items from friends (one a Talica 12 II and Trevala jigging rod) and rental rods lifted from Springmaid Pier.
Not everything is stolen... But is some of it? Probably. . 








Best Pawn shop i go to is right across the street from Ocean Lakes and 3 other campgrounds that see untold numbers of people evey year. End of the season those out of state people chunk whatever they have picked up over the years that they hardly used it while down here. Clean out their beach house to fill up mine.

Main one I deal with has 4 locations, and very clean and run well, and you figure out the ones that will talk down after a while.

This has absolutely nothing to do with the OBX, I'm just bored and didn't fish today because I listened to the ****ing weatherman. But yeah on any given day fishing I sport a hodgepodge of used and new gear from pawn stores, craigslist, yard sales and on pier bartering.


----------

